# libricino / libriccino



## plesea8

Salve a tutti,
ho un dubbio e non riesco a decidere.

Qual è la forma corretta?

"Libricino" o "libriccino"?

Grazie mille a tutti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Entrambe le forme sono corrette

http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/scioglilingua280602.shtml


----------



## laurentius87

Ho imparato a non usare De Rienzo come prima fonte da consultare per i dubbi linguistici. 

Il Treccani dà come diminutivi di _libro_ *libriccino*, che mi suona meglio a orecchio ed è anche più presente nei testi. Ho cercato un po' in Leopardi, Svevo, Calvino, Montale, Pavese, Pasolini trovando *libriccino*.

Poi chiaro, si tratta di una variante grafica e fonetica e poco più, però trarre conclusioni come fa De Rienzo (tipo che _libricino si imporrà_, chissà perché) mi pare un po' azzardato.


----------



## infinite sadness

A me suona meglio libricino. Dunque dovrei dedurre che libricino è un meridionalismo?


----------



## laurentius87

infinite sadness said:


> A me suona meglio libricino. Dunque dovrei dedurre che libricino è un meridionalismo?



Anche Pirandello, Verga e Sciascia, almeno secondo lo spoglio sommario che ho fatto, usano *libriccino*.


----------



## marco.cur

infinite sadness said:


> A me suona meglio libricino. Dunque dovrei dedurre che libricino è un meridionalismo?


Dovresti dedurre che è un "personalismo" (nel senso che è una questione di gusti personali).


----------



## laurentius87

marco.cur said:


> Dovresti dedurre che è un "personalismo".



Non lo so, a me leggendo il quesito è venuto il dubbio (anche grazie alla risposta di De Rienzo... ). Poi vedendo gli autori, del Nord, del Centro e del Sud, mi viene da pensare che la forma di gran lunga più attestata debba essere _libriccino_...


----------



## infinite sadness

Non saprei, tu prova a pronunciarlo con la bb doppia, come si usa in certe zone del sud, e vedi se non ho ragione.


----------



## ursu-lab

Io sono del nord, ma ho sempre scritto, detto e sentito pronunciare libricino. Anzi, non riesco proprio a pronunciare doppia quella "c".


----------



## laurentius87

ursu-lab said:


> Io sono del nord, ma ho sempre scritto, detto e sentito pronunciare libricino. Anzi, non riesco proprio a pronunciare doppia quella "c".



Altri testimoni (settentrionali) con il solo *libriccino*:

- Giorgio Scerbanenco
- Cesare Segre
- Gian Luigi Beccaria
- Bruno Migliorini
- Fruttero&Lucentini
- Carlo Lucarelli
- Beppe Fenoglio
- Alessandro Manzoni
- Vittorio Alfieri
- Andrea Zanzotto


----------



## ivanbcn

Scusate ma io (di Roma) libri*cc*ino con la c doppia non lo avevo mai sentito e mi suona anche strano (gusti personali).


----------



## infinite sadness

Allora, in definitiva, si potrebbe dire:
libriccino = letterario
libricino = volgare/popolare


----------



## federicoft

infinite sadness said:


> A me suona meglio libricino. Dunque dovrei dedurre che libricino è un meridionalismo?



Più che altro a me sembrerebbe, a pelle, un toscanismo _libriccino_.
E per quanto conti lo preferisco senza indugio a _libricino_, pur non essendo toscano.


----------



## laurentius87

federicoft said:


> Più che altro a me sembrerebbe, a pelle, un toscanismo _libriccino_.
> E per quanto conti lo preferisco senza indugio a _libricino_, pur non essendo toscano.



Anch'io vado convincendomi che sia un toscanismo, però adottato da tutti gli autori menzionati sopra (del Nord, del Centro e del Sud).


----------



## marco.cur

Perché dovrebbe essere un toscanismo?


----------



## Astropolyp

Io da toscano direi sia "libriccino" che "libricino" (pronunciato più o meno come "libriscino"...). Anche il Devoto-Oli riporta entrambe le possibilità.


----------



## superscimmia

anche per me andrebbe meglio libriccino, 
perchè sinceramente libricino non l'ho mai sentito!!!


----------



## plesea8

In effetti, spontaneamente, tra le due opzioni, tenderei a scegliere "libriccino"...


----------



## ursu-lab

Una domanda a coloro che "spontaneamente" userebbero "libriccino" con due "c": 

dite "cuori*c*ino" o "cuori*cc*ino"  ? 

"Accendi un lumicino" o un lumiccino ? 
"L'ossicino di pollo" o l'ossiccino? 
"Conosco un posticino" o un posticcino?
"Ha un bel corpicino" o un bel corpiccino?
"La porticina della casetta dei sette nani" o la porticcina?

Un'altra domanda: perché dovrebbe essere preferibile "libriccino" a "libricino", considerato quanto sopra? Che differenza c'è tra questa parola e le precedenti dal punto di vista linguistico?



laurentius87 said:


> trarre conclusioni come fa De Rienzo (tipo che _libricino si  imporrà_, chissà perché) mi pare un po' azzardato.


Forse De Rienzo si riferiva proprio al fatto che in *tutti *gli altri casi si usa -icino...


A quanto pare, è proprio "libriccino" a rappresentare un'eccezione, *come semplice diminutivo*, mentre avrebbe un senso se fosse un diminutivo a partire da un suffisso spregiativo in -iccio, come pasta -> pasticcio -> pasticcino: libro -> libricciolo -> libriccino. 

"-iccio" è, di norma, il suffisso per indicare un diminutivo spesso con connotazione spregiativa (DeMauro) : quindi un "libriccino" con 2 "c" potrebbe essere un libro non solo piccolo ma anche di scarso valore (diminutivo+spregiativo), mentre il "libricino" con una "c" dovrebbe indicare un libro piccolo ma carino (diminutivo+vezzeggiativo).

In altre parole:* esiste un suffisso -icino *(valore diminutivo con connotazione affettiva o attenuativa: vd. tutti gli esempi precedenti più molti altri) 
ed esiste un suffisso -*iccio *(con valore limitativo, peggiorativo: pasticcio, terriccio) o un -*icciolo *(con connotazione affettiva o spregiativa: porticciolo, donnicciola).

*Non *esiste un suffisso -*iccino*, per cui quel _libriccino _con due "c" dev'essere per forza un doppio suffisso -iccio + -ino.


----------



## Blackman

ursu-lab said:


> Una domanda a coloro che "spontaneamente" userebbero "libriccino" con due "c":
> 
> dite "cuori*c*ino" o "cuori*cc*ino" ?
> 
> "Accendi un lumicino" o un lumiccino ?
> "L'ossicino di pollo" o l'ossiccino?
> "Conosco un posticino" o un posticcino?
> "Ha un bel corpicino" o un bel corpiccino?
> "La porticina della casetta dei sette nani" o la porticcina?
> 
> Un'altra domanda: perché dovrebbe essere preferibile "libriccino" a "libricino", considerato quanto sopra? Che differenza c'è tra questa parola e le precedenti dal punto di vista linguistico?
> 
> 
> Forse De Rienzo si riferiva proprio al fatto che in *tutti *gli altri casi si usa -icino...
> 
> 
> A quanto pare, è proprio "libriccino" a rappresentare un'eccezione, *come semplice diminutivo*, mentre avrebbe un senso se fosse un diminutivo a partire da un suffisso spregiativo in -iccio, come pasta -> pasticcio -> pasticcino: libro -> libricciolo -> libriccino.
> 
> "-iccio" è, di norma, il suffisso per indicare un diminutivo spesso con connotazione spregiativa (DeMauro) : quindi un "libriccino" con 2 "c" potrebbe essere un libro non solo piccolo ma anche di scarso valore (diminutivo+spregiativo), mentre il "libricino" con una "c" dovrebbe indicare un libro piccolo ma carino (diminutivo+vezzeggiativo).
> 
> In altre parole:* esiste un suffisso -icino *(valore diminutivo con connotazione affettiva o attenuativa: vd. tutti gli esempi precedenti più molti altri)
> ed esiste un suffisso -*iccio *(con valore limitativo, peggiorativo: pasticcio, terriccio) o un -*icciolo *(con connotazione affettiva o spregiativa: porticciolo, donnicciola).
> 
> *Non *esiste un suffisso -*iccino*, per cui quel _libriccino _con due "c" dev'essere per forza un doppio suffisso -iccio + -ino.


 
Wow....io direi e scriverei _libri*c*ino_, in ogni caso.

A questo proprosito mi sovviene che ho sbagliato per anni a scrivere a pronunciare _approccio,_ mettendo una c invece di due. Ma temo non ci sia alcuna relazione con questo caso...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' assolutamente innaturale (e personalmente lo considererei anche errato) per tutti quelli del Nord aggiungere una doppia dove naturalmente non ci va.
La tendenza qui è l'opposto, ovvere non pronunciare le doppie anche dove andrebbero pronunciate.


----------



## annapo

laurentius87 said:


> Altri testimoni (settentrionali) con il solo *libriccino*:
> 
> - Giorgio Scerbanenco
> - Cesare Segre
> - Gian Luigi Beccaria
> - Bruno Migliorini
> - Fruttero&Lucentini
> - Carlo Lucarelli
> - Beppe Fenoglio
> - Alessandro Manzoni
> - Vittorio Alfieri
> - Andrea Zanzotto



Libriccino è una forma arcaica. La trovi anche in Pirandello, per dire, e infatti, a farci caso, nella lista dei tuoi autori, a parte Lucarelli, si parla di scrittori attivi dal secolo (abbondante) ai 30 anni fa. Adesso credo che nessun italiano, prescindendo dal livello culturale, riuscirebbe a scrivere *libriccino* sensa provare un vago disagio.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

annapo said:


> Libriccino è una forma arcaica. La trovi anche in Pirandello, per dire, e infatti, a farci caso, nella lista dei tuoi autori, a parte Lucarelli, si parla di scrittori attivi dal secolo (abbondante) ai 30 anni fa.
> Adesso credo che nessun italiano, prescindendo dal livello culturale, riuscirebbe a scrivere *libriccino* sensa provare un vago disagio.


 


Nessun disagio, anzi.
Per me è l'unica forma cho uso e che ho sentito dire.
(a parte una mia conoscente che dice _libruccino_, ma credo sia una sua invenzione o un'abidutdine della sua famiglia, visto che più volte le ho sentito pronunciare delle parole storpiate in un modo del tutto originale)


----------



## laurentius87

annapo said:


> Libriccino è una forma arcaica. La trovi anche in Pirandello, per dire, e infatti, a farci caso, nella lista dei tuoi autori, a parte Lucarelli, si parla di scrittori attivi dal secolo (abbondante) ai 30 anni fa. Adesso credo che nessun italiano, prescindendo dal livello culturale, riuscirebbe a scrivere *libriccino* sensa provare un vago disagio.



Mi permetto di contraddirti. 

Segre, Fruttero&Lucentini, Beccaria e Lucarelli sono tutti autori più che contemporanei (se restringiamo la nozione a _autori attivi negli ultimi trent'anni_).

Comunque nell'elenco sopra avevo messo solo scrittori settentrionali per sfatare l'idea che *libriccino *fosse un tratto tipicamente meridionale o siciliano.

Aggiungo che ci sono plurime attestazioni di libriccino (e, soprattutto, *nessuna di libricino*) in altri autori più che contemporanei come:

- Antonio Tabucchi
- Andrea Camilleri

Inoltre molte attestazioni in testi di giornalisti, che notoriamente non vanno pazzi per gli arcaismi:

- Walter Veltroni
- Gian Antonio Stella e Sergio Rizzo
- Giorgio Bocca
- Indro Montanelli
- Oriana Fallaci

In sostanza, nello spoglio pur sommario che ho fatto, ho trovato soltanto attestazioni di libriccino in una quantità direi notevole di grandi autori (non solo Manzoni, Leopardi, Alfieri, Verga, Svevo o Pirandello, ma Montale, Calvino, Sciascia, Pavese, Pasolini, e appunto Tabucchi, Camilleri...).

Personalmente, se avevo qualche dubbio prima ora non ce l'ho più: la forma è *libriccino*.


----------



## ursu-lab

Scusa, una curiosità: in quali testi Tabucchi usa libriccino? E Calvino e  Fenoglio? (ho molti dei loro testi  digitalizzati ma non l'ho trovato da nessuna parte). 


   La Fallaci (Niente e così sia) si riferisce a libriccino parlando di  libretti semidistrutti "Ne tirò fuori un libriccino dai bordi sporchi,  scritto in vietnamita con calligrafia minuscola e fitta", quindi con  vago tono spregiativo.

   Nel sito degli articoli della Repubblica ci sono 20 occorrenze di  libricino e 11 di libriccino. Nell'Espresso: 6 di libricino e 1 di  libriccino. Anche nella Stampa i "libricino" superano i libriccino,  mentre nel  Corriere sono più numerosi i libriccino, anche se proprio uno dei suoi  direttori, Paolo Mieli, usava sempre libricino con una c.
  Nel catalogo del sito della Hoepli (cercavo il gabrielli) ci sono 47 occorrenze di libricino e 13 di libriccino.

   Parlando di giornalisti (Weltroni, Bocca, Stella, ecc. citati da te),  i cui esempi sono più  facilmente rintracciabili in rete, abbiamo anche:

Aldo Grasso: "Tatti Sanguineti gli dovrebbe regalare un *libricino *prezioso     di Camurri,  Il reato di scrivere".
   Raffaele La Capria: "quella pretesa di trasformare questo *libricino *che     per lui aveva la  saggezza fulminea di un racconto zen nel Libro guida verso la perfezione  interiore".
   Stefano Folli: "un programma codificato come quello raccolto nel *libricino     *ulivista che  l' ex sindaco sbandiera".
   Paolo Mieli: "è rinvenibile qualche *libricino *(in genere stampato  da editori  artigianali) " 
   Gaspare Barbiellini Amidei: "Da domani verrà distribuito in 800 mila  copie un *libricino* chiaro e  quieto". 
   Dario Olivero: "E' un *libricino *breve, un dialogo tra un uomo  chiamato Bianco e uno  chiamato Nero". 
   Mario Pirani: "In un aureo *libricino*, "Antisemitismo e sionismo"  (ed. Einaudi),  Yehoshua ricorda un brano delle Sacre Scritture, ..."
   Beniamino Placido: "Un *libricino *scritto da un giovane filosofo  greco che si chiama Kostis  Papajorgis, e che i tedeschi hanno tradotto adesso, proprio adesso nella  loro lingua". 
   Corrado Stajano:  un *libricino *celeste pubblicato da Bompiani nel  1948,
   Piero Ostellino: "quello di aver pubblicato, nel 1947, un acuto *libricino     *sul  totalitarismo,..."
   Dacia Maraini: "se ne stava sotto un tetto di foglie a leggere un *libricino*".




laurentius87 said:


> Aggiungo che ci sono plurime attestazioni di libriccino (e, soprattutto,  *nessuna di libricino*) [...] basta  cercare e si trova tutto
> 
> 
> Personalmente, se avevo qualche dubbio prima ora non ce l'ho più: la  forma è *libriccino*.
> Insomma, meglio tenersi i dubbi, no?


 

  E comunque, non è il caso di dire "libriccino" è "colto" e "libricino"  lo  usano gli ignoranti (volgare e popolare???), 
 perché a questo punto è  evidente che "libriccino" è una forma "a sé stante" di diminutivo visto che il suffisso  -iccino non esiste, mentre il suffisso -icino *esiste *in  generale, per cui libricino è sicuramente italiano standard così come è  corretto "cordicina" e il *lungo *elenco di parole che possono  combinarsi con tale suffisso: prendiamo  la parola "libro", le attacchiamo il suffisso "-icino", et  voilà, ecco il "libricino".

   Treccani:
*-icino* [der. di -_ino_, con l’infisso -_ic_-, la cui vocale cade se il nome  che funge da base termina in -_one_].      – Suffisso nominale alterativo avente valore diminutivo o vezzeggiativo  (_bastoncino_, _corpicino_, _leoncino_,_ lumicino_,_ saloncino_). 

   Treccani (e altri dizionari italiani): Non ci sono risultati per *"-iccino"*.

Se ragionassimo in questi termini (Treccani, nomi blasonati, ecc... chi ce l'ha più lungo... l'elenco) non avremmo mai smesso di usare il soggetto "ella" per dire "lei", anche se alcuni autori italiani (al massimo 2-3 viventi: anche se a dire il vero credo che sia rimasto solo Eco) continuano imperterriti ad usarlo anche nei loro ultimi romanzi.


----------



## laurentius87

Beh, per iniziare il Treccani dà nelle forme alterate di libro *esclusivamente libriccino*, non libricino.

Quanto al resto, ho semplicemente cercato nei testi digitalizzati di una serie di autori (e non solo di blasone si parla, se è vero che ho cercato tutti i nomi più significativi della letteratura italiana contemporanea) e *nessuna volta ho trovato libricino*, spesso libriccino. È chiaro che si tratta di uno spoglio parziale, ma significativo se è vero che ho dato un'occhiata a autori di diverse epoche e diversa provenienza geografica.

Calvino usa *libriccino* (mai libricino) in
- _Se una notte d'inverno un viaggiatore_
- _La giornata d'uno scrutatore_
- _Eremita a Parigi_

Fenoglio in
- _Romanzi e racconti_
- _Lettere_

Tabucchi in
- _Si sta facendo sempre più tardi_
- _Tristano muore_
- _Requiem_
- _La gastrite di Platone_

Per quanto riguarda la Fallaci l'avevo trovato in _Se il sole muore_.

Tra i nuovi sostenitori di libriccino che ho trovato ti segnalo Moravia, Elsa Morante, Grazia Deledda, Giovanni Arpino, Vitaliano Brancati, Dino Buzzati.

Su qualcuno dei tuoi nomi, molti in verità oscillano nell'uso.
La Capria usa libriccino almeno in _Chiamiamolo Candido_ e _False partenze_.
Barbiellini Amidei sul Corriere, come pure Grasso, sono zeppi di libriccini. E mi sono limitato a cercare loro.

Insomma, che nell'uso le due forme si alternino mi pare evidente, tant'è che molti qui dicono di non aver mai sentito la doppia c.

Il fatto che Leopardi, Manzoni, Alfieri, Pirandello, Verga, Svevo, Collodi, e soprattutto Calvino, Pasolini, Moravia, Pavese, Fenoglio, Sciascia, Tabucchi, Camilleri, oltre a insigni linguisti e filologi come Segre, Migliorini, Beccaria usino *libriccino *e soltanto libriccino per me è sufficiente, a livello di stile, per ritenere questa la forma corretta e che con certezza userò d'ora in poi.

P.S. Trifone in _La nuova grammatica della lingua italiana_, oltre a portare libriccino, ne fa l'esempio di interfisso tra radice e suffisso alterato.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me ha ragione Ursula-b. 
Il suo ragionamento mi sembra inattaccabile.


----------



## laurentius87

Tra l'altro, in attesa di prendere come modello di stile Piero Ostellino (e non Calvino o Pavese), vorrei capire come mai il diminutivo -icino sarebbe generalizzabile.

_Telecomandicino_ esiste? _Piatticino, coltellicino, divanicino_ esistono?


----------



## Blackman

laurentius87 said:


> Tra l'altro, in attesa di prendere come modello di stile Piero Ostellino (e non Calvino o Pavese), vorrei capire come mai il diminutivo -icino sarebbe generalizzabile.
> 
> _Telecomandicino_ esiste? _Piatticino, coltellicino, divanicino_ esistono?


 
Che significa _esistono_? Se domattina Eco pubblica un libro ( o se li scopriamo in un inedito di Pavese..) dove si ritrovano questi termini, _essi improvvisamente esistono_?



Scusate se mi intrometto in questa disputa in punta di fioretto. Secondo me, l'errore di fondo è sempre lo stesso: la grammatica non è matematica.
Perchè _libriccino_ dovrebbe essere corretto e _libricino_ no ( o viceversa )?

Che cos'è la correttezza in grammatica?

La grammatica si limita a _registrare_ l'uso che si fa di un termine e a tentare di codificarlo. Forse, in tempi lontani, una delle due prevaleva sull'altra, o è nata prima. Ma se entrambe le versioni si ritrovano nelle opere di cotanti autori, a mio avviso sono da considerarsi ormai corrette. A prescindere dalla nostra capacità di dire _perchè_ sono corrette.


----------



## infinite sadness

laurentius87 said:


> Tra l'altro, in attesa di prendere come modello di stile Piero Ostellino (e non Calvino o Pavese), vorrei capire come mai il diminutivo -icino sarebbe generalizzabile.
> 
> _Telecomandicino_ esiste? _Piatticino, coltellicino, divanicino_ esistono?


Scusa, ma allora secondo te il diminuitivo -iccio è generalizzabile?
Già ti vedo dire piatticcio, coltelliccio, divaniccio.


----------



## laurentius87

infinite sadness said:


> Scusa, ma allora secondo te il diminuitivo -iccio è generalizzabile?
> Già ti vedo dire piatticcio, coltelliccio, divaniccio.



Certo che no, e non l'ho mai sostenuto. L'ha sostenuto ursu-lab:



> è  evidente che "libriccino" è una forma "a sé stante" di diminutivo  visto che il suffisso  -iccino non esiste, mentre il suffisso -icino  *esiste *in  generale, per cui libricino è sicuramente italiano  standard così come è  corretto "cordicina" e il *lungo *elenco di  parole che possono  combinarsi con tale suffisso: prendiamo  la parola  "libro", le attacchiamo il suffisso "-icino", et  voilà, ecco il  "libricino".



E a me sembra che non abbia senso.

@Blackman, ovviamente se comparisse _telecomandicinucciotto_ in un inedito di Moravia lo registreremmo come voce rara (anzi, unica) - e abbastanza bizzarra - di un autore. Anche se i prefissi di per sé sono italiano standard.

Se invece tutti i grandi autori di tutte le aree geografiche scrivono _libriccino_ e _libriccino_ soltanto io, con buona pace di Piero Ostellino, dirò _libriccino_, perché credo che al di là delle sfuggenti nozioni di correttezza i modelli di stile possano essere i nostri migliori autori.

P.S. a proposito di correttezza: d'ora in poi inizierò a usare il condizionale al posto del passato prossimo, il futuro al posto dell'imperfetto e a scambiare le persone verbali. Resta tutto accettabile?


----------



## Blackman

laurentius87 said:


> P.S. a proposito di correttezza: d'ora in poi inizierò a usare il condizionale al posto del passato prossimo, il futuro al posto dell'imperfetto e a scambiare le persone verbali. Resta tutto accettabile?


 
Se fossi seguito da un numero sufficiente di italiani, dopo un certo periodo di tempo, lo sarebbe senz'altro.


----------



## marco.cur

Non mi è mai capitato di scrivere libric(c)ino e, a dire il vero, non mi son mai posto il problema, ma dopo questa discussione, se mai mi capitasse di doverlo scrivere non avrei dubbi; scriverei libretto.


----------



## linodor

Vedo ora questo post e voglio dire la mia da semplice utente della lingua italiana.
Al mio orecchio libriccino mi sa di obsoleto, da scrittore dell'800, che non userei mai,mentre trovo più attuale la forma "libricino".
Ma, ripeto, è solo un mio parere


----------



## infinite sadness

Assodato che esistono due forme, io sarei per la libertà.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

linodor said:


> Vedo ora questo post e voglio dire la mia da semplice utente della lingua italiana.
> Al mio orecchio libriccino mi sa di obsoleto, da scrittore dell'800, che non userei mai,mentre trovo più attuale la forma "libricino".
> Ma, ripeto, è solo un mio parere


 

Ripeto quanto ho scritto più su.
Dipende, come spesso succede, da cosa si è abituati a sentire e quindi immagino dall'uso da regione a regione.
Io, e tutte le persone che ho interpellato in proposito in questi giorni (Firenze), abbiamo sentito sempre e solo libriccino ed è questa la parola che usiamo (non sarà di uso giornaliero, ma a me è capitato di suarla più volte).
Quindi al nostro orecchio non risulta affatto obsoleto, anzi  tutt'altro.

Libricino invece non lo abbiamo mai sentito dire.
Qualche volta io l'ho letto, e mi è suonato subito molto strano.


----------



## ursu-lab

Blackman said:


> La grammatica si limita a _registrare_ l'uso che si fa di un  termine e a tentare di codificarlo. Forse, in tempi lontani, una delle  due prevaleva sull'altra, o è nata prima. Ma se entrambe le versioni si  ritrovano nelle opere di cotanti autori, a mio avviso sono da  considerarsi ormai corrette. A prescindere dalla nostra capacità di dire  _perchè_ sono corrette.





laurentius87 said:


> Tra l'altro, in attesa di prendere come  modello di stile Piero Ostellino (e non Calvino o Pavese), vorrei capire  come mai il diminutivo -icino sarebbe generalizzabile.



Io non ho niente contro il modello linguistico di Italo Calvino, tant'è che  pure io, come Calvino, dico e difendo l'uso di "il pneumatico", ma non sono ancora riuscita a digerire lo _stile _del "piuttosto che" alla milanese abbracciato invece perfino da un Umberto Eco. 

Nel Treccani (on line) non figura libricino, ma nello Zingarellli sì: *libro -> *│ libriccìno, libricìno, dim.





infinite sadness said:


> Assodato che esistono due forme, io sarei per la libertà.



Infatti. 

PS: per la cronaca, -iccio in genere si usa con gli aggettivi (molliccio, malaticcio, ecc. ). Per questo può sembrare assurdo coi nomi.
PS2: mai sottovalutare il ruolo dei correttori di bozze (in carne ed ossa e computerizzati) sia nelle case editrici che nelle redazioni dei giornali. Chi corregge e rende omogenei (in base a criteri X) gli scritti degli autori? Quanti ipotetici errori vengono "ripuliti" prima della stampa?


----------



## marco.cur

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Dipende, come spesso succede, da cosa si è abituati a sentire e quindi immagino dall'uso da regione a regione.


In alcune regioni le differenze di pronuncia fra le consonanti doppie e singole sono ben marcate mentre  in altre no (almeno per alcune consonanti), per cui la differenza in queste ultime riguarda principalmente la forma scritta.
Qui da noi (in Sardegna) c'è la tendenza a pronunciare le consonanti in modo molto marcato (molti dicono che le raddoppiamo tutte ma secondo me non è proprio così).


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> PS2: mai sottovalutare il ruolo dei correttori di bozze (in carne ed ossa e computerizzati) sia nelle case editrici che nelle redazioni dei giornali. Chi corregge e rende omogenei (in base a criteri X) gli scritti degli autori? Quanti ipotetici errori vengono "ripuliti" prima della stampa?


... in effetti ormai è sempre più difficile trovare nei libri e nei giornali termini che non sono contemplati nel dizionario  del correttore word


----------



## laurentius87

ursu-lab said:


> Io non ho niente contro il modello linguistico di Italo Calvino, tant'è che  pure io, come Calvino, dico e difendo l'uso di "il pneumatico", ma non sono ancora riuscita a digerire lo _stile _del "piuttosto che" alla milanese abbracciato invece perfino da un Umberto Eco.



In che senso lo stile del _piuttosto che_?

Comunque non è solo Calvino ma una quantità abbastanza schiacciante di autori, come detto sopra. Ciascuno usi i modelli che preferisce.


----------



## ursu-lab

laurentius87 said:


> In che senso lo stile del _piuttosto che_?



Il famigerato "piuttosto che" con il significato di "oppure": vuoi un tè piuttosto che un caffè?


----------



## Blackman

ursu-lab said:


> Il famigerato "piuttosto che" con il significato di "oppure": vuoi un tè piuttosto che un caffè?


 
Lo odio anche io. Possibile che lo usi Eco? Ti ricordi dove lo hai letto?


----------



## stella_maris_74

> NOTA DI MODERAZIONE
> 
> Amici,
> cerchiamo di non divagare dal tema originario di questa discussione *(libricino vs. libriccino)*.
> 
> Piuttosto  che  è stato già discusso altrove.
> 
> Grazie e buon proseguimento a tutti


----------



## o-nami

ursu-lab said:


> PS2: mai sottovalutare il ruolo dei correttori di bozze (in carne ed ossa e computerizzati) sia nelle case editrici che nelle redazioni dei giornali. Chi corregge e rende omogenei (in base a criteri X) gli scritti degli autori? Quanti ipotetici errori vengono "ripuliti" prima della stampa?



Nelle redazioni dei giornali non ci sono praticamente più, e si vede. In ogni numero di un qualunque quotidiano ci sono una marea di refusi e schifezze grammaticali tipo: "l'uomo è stato sparato sotto casa" (letto non più di un mese fa su La Stampa). I criteri X che usano i redattori editoriali/correttori di bozze sono in genere: il "Manuale di stile" di Lesina, una buona grammatica italiana, più dizionari (Devoto, Treccani). Nel caso io avessi dovuto eseguire la redazione di un libro e avessi trovato "libricino", sarei andato a vedere sul Treccani, come si è fatto qui. Una volta che leggo che sono accettabili entrambe le forme, lo lascio come l'ho trovato, in quanto scelta dell'autore. In questo caso libertà totale. 
Non sono d'accordo con Blackman quando dice che "la grammatica si limita a registrare l'uso che si fa di un termine e a tentare di codificarlo."
È come dire che il legislatore, preso atto che tutti sono assassini, si limita a registrare la cosa e rende legale l'omicidio. 
Se il congiuntivo, per dirne una, viene sbagliato dal 90% degli italiani, non vuol dire che lo si deve abolire, ma solo che va insegnato meglio. Soprattutto a quelli che vanno in TV...
Saluti a tutti!


----------



## Blackman

o-nami said:


> Nelle redazioni dei giornali non ci sono praticamente più, e si vede. In ogni numero di un qualunque quotidiano ci sono una marea di refusi e schifezze grammaticali tipo: "l'uomo è stato sparato sotto casa" (letto non più di un mese fa su La Stampa). I criteri X che usano i redattori editoriali/correttori di bozze sono in genere: il "Manuale di stile" di Lesina, una buona grammatica italiana, più dizionari (Devoto, Treccani). Nel caso io avessi dovuto eseguire la redazione di un libro e avessi trovato "libricino", sarei andato a vedere sul Treccani, come si è fatto qui. Una volta che leggo che sono accettabili entrambe le forme, lo lascio come l'ho trovato, in quanto scelta dell'autore. In questo caso libertà totale.
> Non sono d'accordo con Blackman quando dice che "la grammatica si limita a registrare l'uso che si fa di un termine e a tentare di codificarlo."
> È come dire che il legislatore, preso atto che tutti sono assassini, si limita a registrare la cosa e rende legale l'omicidio.
> Se il congiuntivo, per dirne una, viene sbagliato dal 90% degli italiani, non vuol dire che lo si deve abolire, ma solo che va insegnato meglio. Soprattutto a quelli che vanno in TV...
> Saluti a tutti!


 
Il paragone non calza granchè. Senz'altro il congiuntivo si potrebbe insegnare meglio, ma il declino e la deriva ( o l'evoluzione, se preferisci ) della lingua è inarrestabile. In pochi ci arrocchiamo, fedeli puristi, inutilmente. Chi parla la lingua, non dico di Manzoni, ma anche solo di Pasolini o Moravia? Quanto ci vorrà per registrare come _desueto_ un termine che oggi è un _neologismo_? Peggio, basterà non riportare nelle grammatiche _piuttosto che_ per farlo sparire?
Ne dubito. Saremo costretti a mettercelo, l'anno prossimo.


----------



## stella_maris_74

> NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:
> Possiamo cortesemente non divagare ancora verso i massimi sistemi? L'agonia del congiuntivo, l'evoluzione della lingua, errori e orrori dell'italiano moderno, giornalisti che non sanno scrivere e conduttori TV che non sanno parlare... Tutte queste questioni sono già state dibattute nel forum: chi ha interesse a proseguirle può esercitarsi nell'uso della funzione di ricerca o scatenarsi via messaggio privato .
> Ari-grazie.


----------

